# Partner Visa timeline after interview



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

My wife applied for a partner visa (subclass 300) in May 2015 in AHC Islamabad, in June they asked to take medical, provide PCC along with some other evidence. Everything they asked for was provided. Then things went quiet. A couple of days back I got a call from AHC and was interviewed for about 15 mins, with questions like my name, her name, our both DOB, where we have traveled together etc. Then my wife got a call from them as well the same day and was asked these kind of questions as well. 

Now, has anyone applied for a partner visa from Pakistan gone through this? If yes can you share how much time does it takes for visa grant after the telephone interview?

Thanks.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone ???:confused2:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

The average processing time for Partner Visa from Pakistan is 9-12 months, as you just applied in May so it's very much within the time frame. I have heard that it's taking 8-9 months for female applicants these days so your wife should hear from them soon.

Girl Aussie


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> The average processing time for Partner Visa from Pakistan is 9-12 months, as you just applied in May so it's very much within the time frame. I have heard that it's taking 8-9 months for female applicants these days so your wife should hear from them soon.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie, yes I am aware of the time frame of 12 months, but I was asking if anyone has gone through the telephone interview phase? And if yes how much time did it take after the interview.

They also called a supporting witness and he got confused on our son's name with someone else and incorrectly answered when CO asked him about our son's name.  hopefully it will not effect the application as everything else is all good.

Thanks,


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie, yes I am aware of the time frame of 12 months, but I was asking if anyone has gone through the telephone interview phase? And if yes how much time did it take after the interview.
> 
> They also called a supporting witness and he got confused on our son's name with someone else and incorrectly answered when CO asked him about our son's name.  hopefully it will not effect the application as everything else is all good.
> 
> Thanks,




Hi, 

Any update ? 

In our case, the 309 application was submitted online on 29-Dec-15. The CO contacted for a 25 min interview back in July-15. contacted one supporting witness around the same time too. No contradicting info was given. no complication involved in the case. we've supplied plenty of proofs and evidence as well. 
n here we are at the end of Oct-15 and no luck as yet. every phone call and email request is responded by a standard statement that it is under process and is within the standard processing time frame. so nothing much that we can do really except for trying to be patient and wait... Good luck for your application. i hope they make the things a bit quicker.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

hammad83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife applied for a partner visa (subclass 300) in May 2015 in AHC Islamabad, in June they asked to take medical, provide PCC along with some other evidence. Everything they asked for was provided. Then things went quiet. A couple of days back I got a call from AHC and was interviewed for about 15 mins, with questions like my name, her name, our both DOB, where we have traveled together etc. Then my wife got a call from them as well the same day and was asked these kind of questions as well.
> 
> ...


Hi 

please keep us posted with the progress, my wife's visa was lodged on 29th June 2015, Till date no contact from AHC Islamabad.

Just the usual medical and bio metrics request.

Anyways, all the best for the speedy grant.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

maham said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update ?
> 
> ...


Hi, well they contacted us again and asked for my Australian Police Check to sent them by email. We did in just a week, got acknowledgement that the documents are received, this was about 2 weeks ago, so nothing after that.


----------

